
Show HN: Juntoo 1.1 – Visual feedback tool for web and UX designers - eriklarsson
https://juntoo.co/wd.html
======
eriklarsson
Updated version of this Chrome extension that lets you add notes to any HTML
element on any webpage.

This version includes sharing annotations w/others directly from the
extension.

